#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  MBal for Ret. condensate - I've got negative values for Vaporised CGR

## catapam

Hi,

I'm struggling with an MBal model for Ret. condensate. I didn't choose compositional model option.
At Separator GOR I inputted produced GOR. Is this correct? Should I subtract the gas that is still in liquid at separator pressure?

The confusion is with Reservoir CGR and Vaporized CGR. I am referring at what MBal requested to input. I notice it want 0 CGR at reservoir conditions but Vaporized CGR should be maxim. As pressure drop Reservoir CGR should increase and vaporized CGR should decrease.


The problem is I've got negative figures for Vaporized CGR for lower pressure.
Attached I put MBal input panels with my data. Can anyone help?See More: MBal for Ret. condensate - I've got negative values for Vaporised CGR

----------

